

Ask HN: Corporate lackeys-How much of the time are you actively working? - retroafroman

I'm a recent college grad and new hire at a multinational corporation in the automation business.  So far it seems like I've been able to do  the tasks given to me pretty well. However, I'm only actively working on those tasks around 50% of the time it seems like.  The rest of the time, I'm either just goofing off, because I know I have time before I need to be finished, or waiting for something before I can actually do that tasks I'm given.<p>In the mean time, I surf as much as the corporate filter allows, mostly looking at technology and computer related news.  Sometimes I practice a little programming, or read up on Linux internals or something.  Or just surf Hackernews and read the interesting links.  (Dreaming/planning to do a start up someday.)<p>What are your thoughts? Should I be asking my manager for more work? Coast as much as possible? How much do YOU work in your corporate job?
======
damoncali
In a former life, I spent approximately 1 hour per day actually working
(probably 2 if you count meetings). But that may be extreme - it was in the
government contracting/aerospace industry.

~~~
retroafroman
Thanks for being willing to admit that. Was it the culture of the company, or
just the way it was for you? Here, people seem to act pretty slammed with
work, then take a 10 min smoke break once an hour or so. And I don't see
anyone else screwing off.

~~~
damoncali
It was just the characteristics of the organization. Lots of government,
unions, and huge tasks. It was tough to make yourself useful at all times.
Keep in mind I was a contractor at a government facility (a NASA project) with
government employees as managers and zero profit incentive outside of keeping
the government guys happy with our company. We're talking about multi-billion
dollar projects - it's easy for a junior engineer (like me) to get lost in
that environment.

Needless to say, I work much more since I jumped to the world of startups and
freelancing, and am much happier for it.

------
fezzl
I'd say, in a given week, I only do about 15 minutes of real, actual work.

~~~
retroafroman
That is amazingly low. Do you feel adequately compensated for that amount of
work?

------
pasbesoin
Having been in a variety of companies and positions, I've observed that it
varies quite significantly -- more between roles than between firms. Some of
what I've observed has been quite disgusting, and frustrating when the
slackers get in your way.

You'll have to decide your own career path through this, weighing the
situations you actually encounter. I'd recommend using spare capacity to
educate and train yourself further -- in things that interest you and appear
to have a future, not necessarily their crufty, anti-pattern systems. If your
employer ends up actually using your talents, they win (and hopefully you do,
too -- but beware). If they don't, you're in a better position to move onto
something better.

P.S. While you're there, be open to learning about what other people do. And
when you encounter someone you really do respect, cultivate a good working
relationship with them. This shouldn't be forced nor manipulative; you'll
actually enjoy working with them, and if you have genuine interest and some
ability, they'll probably enjoy working with you as well.

You may have just found a mentor.

These days, it can be increasingly hard to make a ("Big Co.") career out of
such -- the layoffs and inanities are just too great. But maybe, and maybe it
will lead to work that's genuinely interesting. And when you're in a bind,
you'll have some resources to reach out to and some people who have an
interest in watching your back.

Countless times, I've been able to get "the impossible" done because I can
pick up a phone or send an email to the effective (sometimes regardless of
formal management) point of control. They already know me and that I know my
shit and don't BS. Maybe also I've done them some favors, in the past. So, if
they can do what I'm asking, it's done.

(Regarding the last part, sometimes its helpful -- necessary -- to know when
to keep your mouth shut, afterward.)

~~~
retroafroman
Thanks for the comment. I can see what you're saying. I'm trying to keep my
mind open and use the down time to learn interesting and useful things.

